

Show HN: Front page redesign to make room for ask, show, jobs and new posts - Kilimanjaro
http://georgenava.appspot.com/demo/hn/index.html

======
jakejake
I like it - nice work!

~~~
Kilimanjaro
Thanks Jake, but looks like it went under the radar :-(

~~~
jakejake
Yea, I don't seem to have it figured out how to land on the front page either.
Somewhat timing based, I guess. Try again during the afternoon and you might
get more bites!

------
freshnote
Whoa. Awesome job. Looks good even on my iPhone. I'll be using it for my home
page.

I recommend submitting this website again in a few days. It deserves more
attention.

